# Zugspitzumrundung



## Fonsi (28. Mai 2005)

High Auskenner,

fahre nächstes Wochenende mit Freunden ab Garmisch um die Zugspitze.
Kann mir jemand Don´t miss u. Bloß nicht Pfade, Wege, Hütten, etc. nennen?
Bis denne,
Fonsi


----------



## Jolly Rogers (28. Mai 2005)

Viel Spaß:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.712/Mountainbike.712.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golsi (30. Mai 2005)

Auf jeden Fall sehr früh starten um bei der Umrundung vom Eibsee die ganzen Spaziergänger zu vermeiden (sehr sehr viele davon...), alternativ gibts es eine Route die schon in Hammersbach von der Mosertour abzweigt, war mal vor ein paar Jahren in der Bike-Zeischrift, sollte auf der Bike Homepage noch zu finden sein.

Alternativ zur Asphaltabfahrt nach Ehrwald über die Hochtörlehütte kann man auch in die andere Richtung erst mal noch ne Zeit bergauf fahren und dann eine Forststraßenabfahrt mit guten Ausblicken runterbrettern. Diese Variante kann auch im Moser Bike Guide, Bd.05, Lechtaler Alpen, Mieminger Kette gefunden werden. 

Wenn Ihr genügend  Zeit/Kondition habt, würde ich den Abstecher zum Seebensee auf alle Fälle einplanen.   

Die letzte Auffahrt nach Wamberg kann man sich meiner Meinung nach sparen, besser vorher schon links ab in Richtung Graseck/Skistadion (bloss nicht Richtung Partnachklamm, da geht nix mit dem Bike !  
 Einige Bilder/Routenbeschreibung dazu unter http://www.mtb-mittenwald.de/touren/mountainbike_graseck.asp


----------



## dertutnix (30. Mai 2005)

wie fährst du die runde?

von garmisch nach mittenwald oder nach ehrwald?

persönlich finde ich die anfahrt nach mittenwald und dann die lange auffahrt zur ehrwalder alm immer besser und dann zum abschluss noch die kurze auffahrt zum eibseeblick und diesen dann quasi als abschluss zu geniessen, hat was!


----------



## karstenr (30. Mai 2005)

Man kann schon von Elmau Richtung Partnachklamm fahren auf ca. 800m Höhe, nach einer längeren Abfahrt, geht es dann links bergauf Richtung Pratnachalm, Reintal Zugspitze beschildert (Forstweg) hier immer weiter Richtung Partnachalm halten. Es geht auf etwas über 1000m rauf, wobei es noch einmal eine kurze Zwischenabfahrt gibt. 
Gruß  Karsten    http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Fonsi (1. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Infos! Werden also früh losfahren u. die Varianten näher anschauen.
Grüß´le
Fonsi


----------



## Kleinblattagent (1. Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe die Runde aus der Bike letztes Jahr gemacht. Einen ausführlichen Bericht und einige Fotos findest Du unter www.kettelinks.de

        Gruß

          Michael


----------



## chip (1. Juni 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe die Runde aus der Bike letztes Jahr gemacht. Einen ausführlichen Bericht und einige Fotos findest Du unter www.kettelinks.de
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,
kannst du mir gerade die Ausgabe sagen. Ich weiss zwar dass ich die rumliegen
habe aber finde die gerade nicht..
thnx,

Kai


----------



## Kleinblattagent (1. Juni 2005)

chip schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> kannst du mir gerade die Ausgabe sagen. Ich weiss zwar dass ich die rumliegen
> habe aber finde die gerade nicht..
> thnx,
> ...



Hi Kai,

steht gleich im ersten Satz im entsprechenden Bericht auf meiner HP. 09/2000!

       Gruß

            Michael


----------



## Superfriend (1. Juni 2005)

Fonsi schrieb:
			
		

> High Auskenner,
> 
> fahre nächstes Wochenende mit Freunden ab Garmisch um die Zugspitze.
> Kann mir jemand Don´t miss u. Bloß nicht Pfade, Wege, Hütten, etc. nennen?
> ...


 
Ich nehme an, Du meinst das WOchenende 04./05.06., oder? Falls Du geplant hast am Wochenende 11./12.06. zu fahren, solltest du wissen, dass an diesem Sonntag der MTB-Marathon rund um die Zugspitze stattfindet...


----------

